# Full face enduro helmet shootout thread (non-removable chin guards)



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

• 100% Trajecta
• Fox Proframe 
• Leatt DBX 4.0 
• TLD Stage

As of today, these are the best available full face enduro-style lids that: are under 900 grams, have ASTM F1952 DH certification, have a rotational impact protection system (like MIPS), and don't have a removable chin guard.

*Which one do you have and why did you choose it?*


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Proframe, fitted my head and I found I good feel online.
Is reasonably cool and light. No problems so far.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I have the TLD Stage. It fits me well, has a movable visor, and looks sweet.

I used to have a Proframe until I bounced my head off a rock in Whistler. It fit me well and had great ventilation but the exposed MIPS liner cut into my forehead.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm really interested in opinions/reviews on the new 100% Trajecta.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

bdundee said:


> I'm really interested in opinions/reviews on the new 100% Trajecta.


Same here! I love my 100% Aircraft for DH and have a new ProFrame for singletrack, but am also waiting to hear opinions/reviews on the Trajecta.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried on both the Fox ProFrame and the TLD Stage. I loved the color of the Fox, but the TLD was a much better fit for my head. YMMV!


----------



## blopp220 (May 9, 2019)

I also liked Fox’s colors better but the TLD just felt more comfortable and the movable visor is nice as it barely allows for goggles to fit underneath it. Plus it’s lighter( if you care about that)


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Where can you buy the Trajecta?? Sold out everywhere... GAAAH!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've had/have the following helmets in this category over the past few years:

MET Parachute
Bell Super 2R
Bell Super 3R
Giro Switchblade 
Bell Super DH 
Fox Proframe 


Also a Giro disciple (regular DH full face). Thoughts on each: 

MET Parachute: very comfortable, light weight, very goofy looking. Poor chin/jaw coverage, still got face rash when crashing with it twice before I totaled it. 

Bell Super 2R: loved the removable chinbar, great helmet. Needed to pull these plastic pads out of the inside to make it fit. No huge crashes, wanted a more secure feeling helmet for Enduro racing so got a:

Giro Switchblade: this helmet sucked. Very uncomfortable to get on, heavy, hot. Took a digger wearing it at a bike park and the chin bar came off (on review the plastic clips on the upper shell where the metal arms of the chinbar clip into bent and broke) allowing my face to drag on the ground and get some good rash. Guess it saved me from a broken jaw though. My least favorite of all those I've tried. 

Bell Super 3R: got after my foray with the Giro. No huge difference from the 2R. Good helmet overall, got dinged up from low hanging branches, etc. over a year of ownership so replaced it with the: 

Bell Super DH: noticeably larger and slightly heavier than my 2R/3R. Much more secure feeling with the chinbar on but also rather uncomfortable. Chin bar noticeably more difficult to attach than with the 2R/3R. Use this mostly for my halfshell now but still bring the chinbar along if doing a big climb/big descent type ride. But uncomfortable to wear in full face mode for prolonged periods so got the:

Fox Proframe: favorite of the enduro/light full face helmets so far. Honestly I notice very little difference in ventilation compared to the Super DH in halfshell mode, and it's loads lighter/more comfortable/better ventilated than the Super DH in full face mode. Not as secure feeling overall as the Super DH, so I use my Giro true full face for bike parks or more gnarly enduro races. 


Hope this helps. For what it's worth all helmets have done a good job saving my noggin when crashing in them.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have a couple of cents to pitch in on MET Parachute and Leatt DBX 3.0 that might be helpful.

Parachute
good helmet, replaced a Smith something or other - the one with the drinking straw looking dudes in it - first full face, pretty light, ventilation is good (I have a shaved head so factor that in). Wish it had a Fidlock type deal, no MIPS or rotational technology when I had it, spare parts tend to come from Europe so a lag there.

Compared to the DBX the Parachute doesn't have as good of a moisture wicking setup which is what pushed me off that helmet and not having anything extra in terms of safety technology was also part of that since you only get one brain/face/head.

DBX 3.0
replaced the Parachute with this helmet.

DBX 3 has a removable chin bar which I never use. Fidlock, light, comfortable, has rotational technology which offers some significant differences over other brands if you believe what they are saying (and I think Leatt does have some good ideas here and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they partner or trade technology with Kali who also has some interesting and cool ideas)

When my DBX 3 gives up the ghost I will be going up to DBX 4 or whatever is current at the time.

Much better moisture control to keep crap from running down in to my eyes over the gel pad in the Parachute.

Random notes
Head is 7.75 in a fitted hat so I'm in the 59-63 cm size group for both.

I have had Bell helmets before and they don't fit my egg shaped dome as well as other brands.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a proframe - Tried on another guys and it fit perfect, so I bought one. I had no idea such a helmet existed before then. I've had no issue with the MIPS liner, though I usually use a sweatbuster with it and take out the front pad (as I do with my half-shell). Comfortable to wear all day, and easy to wear with sunglasses. Much lighter and cooler than my IXS Xult which I unfortunately bought shortly before finding the proframe.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got the Trajecta..
It looks awesome but unfortunately the cheek pads were too tight for me..100% were great and they are sending me out thinner cheek and neck pads, along with a thinner liner...
Will write more after I get to wear it.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

_rich_ said:


> I just got the Trajecta..
> It looks awesome but unfortunately the cheek pads were too tight for me..100% were great and they are sending me out thinner cheek and neck pads, along with a thinner liner...
> Will write more after I get to wear it.


What helmet and size did you have before? I've never had 100% so I don't know if I should size up or down.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I wear an XL on my TLD D3 and a Large on my MET.
My head is 23 1/4 so according to the 100% website I am on the small side of a LARGE, so I was hoping I'd be fine.
Everyone's heads are different so it's really whatever helmet fits your head best.
On the Trajecta the XL and L share the same shell so I'm pretty sure the pads are gonna make it fit. My friend who wears a smaller helmet than I do tried my Trajecta on and it was also tight in the cheeks for him too..Here is 100% Trajecta sizing chart

S	21 5/8 - 22	55 - 56	12 mm
M	22 1/2 - 22 7/8	57 - 58	12 mm
L	23 1/4 - 23 5/8	59 - 60	14 mm
XL	24 - 24 3/8	61 - 62	14 mm


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I just ordered a medium Trajecta going off of their chart and I'me guessing now it's going to be a little small


----------



## aenduro (May 29, 2013)

_rich_ said:


> I just got the Trajecta..
> It looks awesome but unfortunately the cheek pads were too tight for me..100% were great and they are sending me out thinner cheek and neck pads, along with a thinner liner...
> Will write more after I get to wear it.


I thought the trajecta comes with an extra pair of pads?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

aenduro said:


> I thought the trajecta comes with an extra pair of pads?


It does.
The pads in the picture are the smaller set than comes with the Large.
The cheek pads are 32mm wide(the other set is 35mm)
and the rear neck pad is the thinner 16mm pad and the other neck pad is 20mm..

it also came with an extra liner size but to be honest it was very similar to the size already in helmet, and I actually couldnt even tell the difference..I just put in what appeared to be the thinnest liner..


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks like few more companies joining the Enduro\light FF helmet game - 
Endura MT500 (645g) and IXS Trigger FF (595g).


----------



## aenduro (May 29, 2013)

I initially wanted the endura mt500, since they presented the helmet last year. But they deliver it for months so I got a 100% trajecta- had only one day in bikepark with it but very happy so far.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I just bought a trigger. I wanted a stage, but I couldn't get it to fit my head. I guess my head is shaped like a football, because to get the right width, I end up with the chin bar way too close to my face. 

I tried on the following:
Proframe - Decent fit, but chinbar too close to my face.
Stage - Same as above, but worse, Couldn't get it to a point where the helmet wouldn't move around.
Super DH - Fit well, i was annoyed by how the helmet would shake and shift around when jiggling my head. I get overly annoyed by helmets that move around in rock gardens etc. 
IXS Trigger - Best fit, best room in the chinbar area. Bummed it doesn't have mips tbh, but it's insanely light.

Overall, I wish that the proframe and the stage had a ratchet rear adjustment system.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

aenduro said:


> I initially wanted the endura mt500, since they presented the helmet last year. But they deliver it for months so I got a 100% trajecta- had only one day in bikepark with it but very happy so far.


Yeah I've been using the Trajecta for about a month now and extremely pleased with it!!


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

Im L on Bell DH helmet which fit great, can someone has BELL helmet and this to check the L will also fit on Trajecta?.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

regiobike said:


> Im L on Bell DH helmet which fit great, can someone has BELL helmet and this to check the L will also fit on Trajecta?.


I can't help with a Bell comparison but I can say this, the Trajecta is not great for people with big heads.
I wear a XL TLD D3 , a Large Met parachute, and I bought a Large Trajecta. I also had a XL TLD Stage which was MUCH roomier than the trajecta.

When it arrived it was very tight especially the cheek pads. It came with 32mm and 35mm cheek pads and I believe 16mm and 20mm neck pads.
I was going to send it back for a XL because it was tight but 100% informed me the L and XL share the same shell(only the pads are different) and they sent me the pads for the XL.
The XL cheek pads are 20mm and 25mm thick but the rest of the other pads(the liner and neck pads) are identical thickness as the Large. I installed the 20mm cheek pads and it was still slightly tight
i ended up cutting the back of my 20mm spare neck pad just enough to remove the foam from inside it. I then carefully cut the pad in half(like filleting a fish down to 10mm) i then pushed the foam back into the fabric and taped the back closed (you can't see the back when the pad is installed) it now fits just just about perfect.

it is a GREAT helmet and 100% was AWESOME to deal with.
I like it a lot now that it fits me 

The Trajecta is not the lightest out there mine weighs 840 grams,
But it is still plenty light enough that i don't really notice i'm wearing it when pedaling my trail bike.
The met parachute and the TLD Stage were more like an XC helmet, while the Trajecta is more like a real DH helmet, nice plush padding, it breathes well , and is still pretty darn light...I actually really like it a lot. I'd wear the Trajecta on hot days when riding my DH bike something I'd never do with my Met.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

_rich_ said:


> I can't help with a Bell comparison but I can say this, the Trajecta is not great for people with big heads.
> I wear a XL TLD D3 , a Large Met parachute, and I bought a Large Trajecta. I also had a XL TLD Stage which was MUCH roomier than the trajecta.
> 
> When it arrived it was very tight especially the cheek pads. It came with 32mm and 35mm cheek pads and I believe 10mm and 14mm neck pads.
> ...


Im 57cm size, whats your?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

i'm a 59


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

_rich_ said:


> i'm a 59


I guess L is a safe option


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried both the 100% Trajecta and the IXS Trigger FF? 

How do they differ in terms of fitting and is the weight difference very apparent?

I'm caught between the two because the 100% has some form of MIPS protection while the IXS doesn't, but I prefer the Fidlock clasp of the IXS instead of the D-ring for the 100%

Any comments on either would be helpful too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

greddyvox said:


> Has anyone tried both the 100% Trajecta and the IXS Trigger FF?
> 
> How do they differ in terms of fitting and is the weight difference very apparent?
> 
> ...


Never tried the 100%, but since i really liked the Trail RS Evo, i tried the Trigger FF as well as the Stage and Proframe. In the end i bought the Proframe, cuz it's the best fit for my melon.

They are all great helmets, you should try them all and see which one fits best for you.


----------



## KieranScully (Oct 30, 2019)

Proframe, you forget it's a full face even in the hot weather.. Had it on holidays in Spain, not a bodder.
Have had one bang and it just soaked up the impact, no buzzin or daze. Not sure about the other two but this does the biz. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ViiLu (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi there,
anyone tested/owns endura mt500 ? rly little infos on internet


----------



## db3266 (Nov 7, 2014)

What’s the Trajecta like for trail riding?
I use a super 3 r and never take the chin guard off. It’s a bit old now and squeaks like a bugger, so want to change to a new helmet. I have a 100% Aircraft for bike park stuff, but do a lot of trail riding, the 100% helmets fit me really well, so really interested in the Trajecta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

db3266 said:


> What's the Trajecta like for trail riding?
> I use a super 3 r and never take the chin guard off. It's a bit old now and squeaks like a bugger, so want to change to a new helmet. I have a 100% Aircraft for bike park stuff, but do a lot of trail riding, the 100% helmets fit me really well, so really interested in the Trajecta.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the Bell Super DH in M size and switched to the Trajecta (L size) full time for trail riding. Squeaks be gone!

Best part about the Trajecta, aside from lack of that MIPS liner squeak, is that it feels more ventilated, probably because the chin is further away from the face.

But it does squeeze my cheekbones a little, despite upsizing (I'm a 58cm head and I got the large which is for 59-61cm circumfrence). I put in the thinner of the two pads (32mm instead of 35mm), but still, it's a little tight. It's tolerable once you start riding though. I was prepared to get the optional "thin" cheek pad kit, but decided to just let it be for now, hoping the foam compresses after a while.

As one magazine review pointed out, the D strap sits a little close to the neck, but if you don't tend to buckle your strap down very closely, it won't bother you. The slightly heavier weight of the Trajecta vs the Bell Super DH isn't very noticeable either.

Hope that helps you


----------



## db3266 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks mate. Is there a way to convert a double d ring to a clip buckle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

mpress said:


> I tried on both the Fox ProFrame and the TLD Stage. I loved the color of the Fox, but the TLD was a much better fit for my head. YMMV!


My exact experience. Others heads may differ but for mine, the TLD is a win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashIE (Dec 15, 2019)

greddyvox said:


> I had the Bell Super DH in M size and switched to the Trajecta (L size) full time for trail riding. Squeaks be gone!
> 
> Best part about the Trajecta, aside from lack of that MIPS liner squeak, is that it feels more ventilated, probably because the chin is further away from the face.
> 
> ...


Hi There, 
My first post so Hello everyone!

I wonder what is your head shape? Round, oval?
I have a round 58cm head and tried following:
Leatt DBX 4.0 M - too tight on the sides and cheekbones 
Leatt DBX 4.0 L - too loose on the front and back. Sides and cheekbones good.
Bell super DH L - in general OK but feels too big. I'm on the bottom of the L size.

Waiting for Bell super DH M now.
However, I like Leatt which does not fit me and Trajecta looks similar with similar technology. 
Just wonder how you compare Bell super DH M be Trajecta L ? You mentioned the cheekbones but how does it feel around the head? Which pads did you use?

Did you try fox proframe ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

slashIE said:


> Hi There,
> My first post so Hello everyone!
> 
> I wonder what is your head shape? Round, oval?
> ...


Im a 58cm and I think my head is more round than oval. I'm bald, which might matter.

The Bell Super DH medium was a snug fit, had to fully loosen the ratchet when using it as a full face. It didn't squeeze my head too much but it was very hard to put on/remove when in full face mode. I did also try the L size of the same helmet, which felt good in full face, but was too loose as a half shell.

The Trajecta is only tight at the cheekbones, with the slimmer 32mm pad (other one provided is 35mm). After a few weeks of use, it seems to be getting better, or maybe i'm getting used to it hahha.

For me, the worst thing about the Bell was the creaking due to the MIPS liner. The 100% doesn't have that issue because it uses a different system for deflecting rotational impact.


----------



## slashIE (Dec 15, 2019)

greddyvox said:


> Im a 58cm and I think my head is more round than oval. I'm bald, which might matter.
> 
> The Bell Super DH medium was a snug fit, had to fully loosen the ratchet when using it as a full face. It didn't squeeze my head too much but it was very hard to put on/remove when in full face mode. I did also try the L size of the same helmet, which felt good in full face, but was too loose as a half shell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I will give it a go.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

A buddy of mine, a former pro basketball player, has decided to ditch his Leatt. His feedback was that it felt like there were unwanted pressure points on his head and that he never felt comfortable with it pedaling up or bombing down.

Meanwhile, I've chosen to go with the Stage. It was a bit difficult getting the fit right but the replaceable foam and liner helped me get a dialed fit (it took a couple of rides to get there, though).

My teammate has a Trajecta and it was the easiest to get used to, fit-wise. It is over 100g heavier though so I went with the TLD. However, I would say it easily has the best look of all of the competition. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## slashIE (Dec 15, 2019)

Verbl Kint said:


> A buddy of mine, a former pro basketball player, has decided to ditch his Leatt. His feedback was that it felt like there were unwanted pressure points on his head and that he never felt comfortable with it pedaling up or bombing down.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've chosen to go with the Stage. It was a bit difficult getting the fit right but the replaceable foam and liner helped me get a dialed fit (it took a couple of rides to get there, though).
> 
> ...


I have the same experience with LEATT DBX 4.0 some strange pressure points on my head.

I have tried following since my last post:
Bell super DH size M - Nice helmet but have the same experience as @greddyvox. It is noisy and I have to open the adjuster fully in the full face mode. I have kept it for my wife though. The squeaking in my opinion is caused by the chin guard plastic rubbing against the half shell part of the helmet, not the mips lining.

FOX Proframe size M - too small. Despite two different sizes of pads, My head was not reaching the top of the helmet. Also, the mips plastic is uncomfortable. Large size might fit good. However, proframe feels very fragile. I saw some comments on line that chin guard cracked after helmet being accidentally dropped on the ground.

100% Trajecta is due to arrive today. I will report back after trying it.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm really impressed with my new Stage. Coming off of a Super R2, the Stage is lighter, better ventilated, and fits me better. 

Quick question: what's everyone using for eyewear? I've been going against fashion by using sunglasses...


----------



## slashIE (Dec 15, 2019)

*100% trajecta*

I just wanted to provide an update on my helmet search. I have finally received my 100% Trajecta and it's perfect! Cheek pads are bit tight but I will give it some time to settle before ordering the thinner ones. It is more heavy than stage, proframe and super DH. However, it uses similar system to LEATT and it is super comfortable for my round flat head.
I find mips lining to be harsh and always feel plastic inner lining rubbing against my skin.

ps: I use LEATT Velocity 6.5 goggles. They are bulletproof, literally


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't bastardize the term "bulletproof". I'm pretty sure they are not.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

RichardWad said:


> Don't bastardize the term "bulletproof". I'm pretty sure they are not.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Not sure about the details or actual testing, but to be fair to slashIE, Leatt has a display with a pair of these goggles that stopped a .22 (no idea distance/grain/etc)

Is this a valid claim? No, but Leatt is making a point that their lenses with withstand rock impacts rather than shattering. It's definitely marketing, and they don't actually claim that their stuff is ballistic rated.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got a Stage (L) to try. I have had a Bell Super DH for a couple of years but find it a little heavy and hot on longer rides in the summer or during Enduro events.

the Stage is nice but I think the pads on my ears are going to bug me. I've read this is an issue for other people too. It's not too bad but enough for me to be aware of it - I may get used to it or it may get better when the pads wear in and compress a little but not sure if I want to risk it. Anyone have that issue? Did it improve over time?

The fit seems fine and snug all round but the helmet does seem to be able to roll up off the head quite easily when pushing up on the chin bar. The chin strap obviously holds it from coming off but the chin bar will rise up to where the bottom of the chin bar is in line with the tip of my nose. Is that considered acceptable? Tightening the strap only make is dig into my neck. My Super DH doesn't lift as high in comparison, due to the boa retention adjuster resisting the rotation more.

I have the larger neck roll in, the middle size pads and the larger liner. There doesn't seem to be any visible difference between the two liners from what i could make out.

I'm in two minds whether to keep it or send it back, mostly because the ear interference thing. I may try the Trajecta and then decide. One of the things that puts me off the Trajecta a little is the square-ish back which could potentially be a snag point in a crash. The Proframe didn't fit well at all.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going to order a Tradjecta to try before I send the Stage back. My head is 57cm, and judging from other comments here saying it sizes a little small I'll order the large. Just need to decide on the color way. Can't decide between the Slateblue, Charcoal or Forever Black lol.

In the photos, the Forever Black one seems to have little specs all over it like air bubbles under a clear wrap. Is that how it really looks in the flesh?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Kali just released their "Invader" helmet. I think I'm going to grab one come spring. My Avatar 2 is just too hot sometimes.

https://kaliprotectives.com/collections/full-face/products/invader


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

Difficult to see from the photos online but it looks like there is minimal padding or liner in there. Maybe going a bit too extreme with trying to be light. Will have to see more detailed photos.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

RS VR6 said:


> Kali just released their "Invader" helmet. I think I'm going to grab one come spring. My Avatar 2 is just too hot sometimes.
> 
> https://kaliprotectives.com/collections/full-face/products/invader


OP said DH certified, which Invader isn't.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

So I tried a Stage in size medium/ large and a Trajecta size large. My head measures 57mm.

Some actual weights of a MD/LG stage and LG Trajecta compared with my medium Bell Super DH convertible.

























The Trajecta is certainly the more burly helmet and the additional weight can be felt, being even heavier than my Super DH convertible. Both helmets seemed fit pretty well although I found the cheek pads on the Trajecta a little too tight though. However, removing the cheek pads actually revealed that the shell may be a little too large for my head as there was some play side to side and the fit wasn't as snug around the head as it first appear with the cheek pads in. So after a phone call to 100% to talk to them about the what pad thickness come in the medium size, I think I'll try the medium which has a smaller shell and comes with 25mm cheek pads as opposed to the 32mm of the large to see how that fits.

The Trajecta looks like it will be the hotter of the two helmets and hear in the south east with hot humid summers I'm not sure how that's going to feel. My Bell Super DH is too hot to use in full face mode on climbs in the summer - I'm not sure how much better the Trajecta will be.

I think both helmets look well made so from a quality stand point there is no real advantage to one over the other. I did prefer the inside of the Trajecta's chin bar - it seemed better finished with a soft touch rubberized finish as opposed to the exposed foam on the Stage. Personally, I also preferred the slightly more dense feeling foam in the Trajecta's cheek pads. they didn't compress as easily as the Stage's do.

I tried to see if there was an flex in the chin bar attachments points by pulling up and down the chin bars and the Stage seemed to feel marginally more rigid where as the Trajecta creaked a little at the chin bar securing point. This may just be perceived feeling though due to the Trajecta creaking and the Stage being silent. I couldn't really see and visible flex up or down.

So still not certain which I will go for. I like both. The Stage is light and should be cooler. The Trajecta may still be too hot in the summer so if anyone has experience with the Stage vs Trajecta in the heat let me know.


----------



## hartmtb (Sep 14, 2019)

My stage helmet lasted approximately 5 minutes before it was broken. Tried it felt just a little too tight on cheek pads so I went to put smaller ones on and one of the locking grommets that holds the cheek pads broke when I removed it and the other ripped out of the foam. Bad sign fir the longevity of this helmet. It was very comfortable and light and looks great. Too bad


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

sslos said:


> Quick question: what's everyone using for eyewear? I've been going against fashion by using sunglasses...


Slow reply: if I'm wearing a full face then I'm wearing goggles. Smith has some that don't have foam covering the vents so they're very well ventilated.

https://www.evo.com/outlet/goggles/smith-squad-mtb-17

If I'm wearing my half-lid then I use glasses.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone having ear lobe problems on the stage, this little pro tip, of flipping pad around is a miracle for some people:

https://www.instagram.com/stories/highlights/18074395015195095/

All you do is pop out the jaw pad, flip it around (dont switch sides) and it moves the pad more forward for more ear lobe clearance.



trail-blazer said:


> I just got a Stage (L) to try. I have had a Bell Super DH for a couple of years but find it a little heavy and hot on longer rides in the summer or during Enduro events.
> 
> the Stage is nice but I think the pads on my ears are going to bug me. I've read this is an issue for other people too. It's not too bad but enough for me to be aware of it - I may get used to it or it may get better when the pads wear in and compress a little but not sure if I want to risk it. Anyone have that issue? Did it improve over time?
> 
> ...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Verbl Kint said:


> • 100% Trajecta
> • Fox Proframe
> • Leatt DBX 4.0
> • TLD Stage
> ...


I'd add Smith Mainline which I liked best out of our review.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

A new Proframe is out! Looks good, too.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Verbl Kint said:


> A new Proframe is out! Looks good, too.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


The new Proframe updates look good. The colors aren't super exciting to me though. I'd probably stick with the black.


----------

